# Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...



## Zanderfänger (17. Januar 2008)

Servus Leute,

hab mir grad mal Gedanken drüber gemacht ob das wohl funzt.
Wohl gemerkt, meine eine schwere Festbleimontage an Heavy Feeder Rute und "größere" Murmeln ab 14mm...

Freue mich auf Eure Antworten und Tipps. #h


----------



## Rhenus (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

Ziemlich anstrengend für so nen Karpfenansitz die gesamte Zeit die Zitterspitze im Auge zu behalten... Ansonsten: warum nicht?


----------



## gufipanscher (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

Klar ist es möglich, allerdings frag ich mich, wozu du da ne Feederrute brauchst. Bei Festbleimontagen ist eine so sensible Bissanzeige total überflüssig. Was anderes wäre es, wenn du mit Laufblei oder Seitenarm fischen würdest.


----------



## gufipanscher (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

Und bei nem Run macht die Rute schlagartig nen Halbkreis #d


----------



## Rhenus (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

Das befürchte ich auch... Vielleicht wär ne Feedertaktik mit Pellets und Miniboilies eher eine technische "Spitzfindigkeit"...


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

Kurzer Ansitz bzw. die Feederruten mit Rückgrad und toller Aktion sind schon vorhanden. #6


----------



## gufipanscher (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

Also wenn du für dein Festbleivorhaben nur die Rute zur Verfüging hast, dann ok, wenns dir aber um die Aktion geht, bist du mit einer mittleren Karpfenrute besser beraten.


----------



## baggersee (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

Gude |wavey:

Also ich würde sagen: warum soll das nicht gehen |kopfkrat

Das Marketing der einzelnen Gerätehersteller wollen uns Anglern einreden, dass es nur *eine* Angel für *einen* bestimmten Fisch gibt - und das ist natürlich die Angel von der Firma xxx.
Das ist m.M. nach totaler Quatsch und hilft bestenfalls Anfänger bei der Geräteauswahl.

Ein Profi, wie Du einer bist, nimmt die Angel die er für richtig hält. Du kennst Dich am besten mit Deinen Sachen aus und weißt was Du deinen Ruten zumuten kannst.

Also nehm Deine Heavy Feeder Rute und geh angeln, vergess nur nicht die Bremse richtig einzustellen ;-)


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

Moin,

keine schlechte Idee. Meiner Meinung nach, bieten die Heavy Feeders einen guten Kompromiss zwischen hohem Wurfgewicht und Sensibilität. Genügend Kraftreserven dürften sie auch haben. Ich würde sie aber genau so fischen wie "herkömmliche Karpfenruten", sprich Banksticks, elektronische Bissanzeiger plus Swinger oder Hanger.

Petri


----------



## Michael R. (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

Klar geht das.Bei Mat Hayes oder wie der heißt wurde es doch schon gezeigt. Die Carps waren nicht schlecht. Ausserdem ist dem Karpfen doch egal mit was für ne Rute einer hat der Karpfen interessiert sich doch für den Köder nich für die Rute.


----------



## 6364angler (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

MoinMoin
Baggersee,Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.Man braucht gar kein "Profiangler" zu sei.Wenn ich weiß,was ich meinem Equipment zumuten kann,bin ich auch in der Lage,die richtigen Ruten auszusuchen.Dafür reicht ein bisschen gesunder Menschenverstand(so man ihn denn hat) .
Eddie


----------



## magic feeder (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

ich denke dass es da überhaupt kein problem geben sollte.......es gibt ja auch leute die mit ihren feederruten auf raubfisch ansitzen.....also warum nicht auch auf karpfen...


----------



## The-Carphunter (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

Moin!
Die Idee ist nicht schlecht - funktioniert bestimmt auch...
Da ich dieses Jahr sowieso vor habe mehr im Fluss zu fischen, wäre es ganz einfach ne Feeder zu nehmen, eine normale Montage ranzubammeln und ein normales Karpfenvorfach mit einem 16er Boilie zu verwenden... plus Freilaufrolle!! Den Freilauf stelle ich dann so ein, dass die Strömung gerade so keine Schnur abziehen kann. So könnte man ja auch vorsichtige Bisse erkennen.
Wird denn überhaupt im Fluss geangelt??-wurde ja noch nicht festgelegt.

p.s. Wie eignen sich die Baitrunner der Shimanos für Geflochtene?? (auch die US) würde mich mal interessieren

Mfg, Denny


----------



## gufipanscher (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

Hallo Leute,
aber der TE will doch mit Festblei fischen, was brauch ich da ne sensible Bisserkennung???? 
Mit Laufblei voll verständlich, aber bei seiner Montage hakt sich der Fisch doch selbst und wenns ein Carp is, dann folgt zu 99,?? % ein run....

Ich kann genauso meine Hchseeruten mit Rollerringen zum Karpfenangeln benutzen und es damit begründen, dass es auch einen Ausnahmefisch jenseits der 100kg Marke standhält....

Aber warum zum Festbleifischen ne Feeder? Wegen der Wurfweite? Also mit ne normalen Karpfenrute oder passender Spinnrute komm ich weiter.

Ich seh bald schon Karpfenangler mit Festblei an Handleinen dasitzen und die sagen mir dann, dass sie die Bisse so toll erkennen, wenn sie sich die Schnur über den Finger legen....

Manchmal einfach den érsten Post aufmerksam lesen und nicht einfach auf das Gelaber vom vorherigen Poster eingehen (das ist jetzt nicht auf einen speziellen bezogen, mir fällts nur immer wieder im Forum auf)


----------



## Michael R. (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

@gufipanscher
Und was ist wenn der Karpfen nicht abzieht? Leichtes Festblei ist doch super. Bei sehr vorsichtigen Fischen kann das schon ein entscheidender Vorteil sein. Übrigens verursachen nicht nur Karpfen einen Run. Beispiel aus dem Jahr 2006 von mir. Halbes Brötchen 20cm über Grund angeboten. 100g Festblei,geflochtenes Vorfach. Abgelegt nach 10 min. Vollrun. Und was wars? Nee kein Karpfen eine etwa 20cm lange Brasse.:v


----------



## Piere (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

Meiner Meinung nach ergibt eine Festbleimontage bei einer Feeder keinen Sinn.
Ich fische auch gelegentlich mit Feederrute auf Karpfen, dann meist mit Korb, um Futter zum Fisch zu bringen.
Ohne Futterkorb fische ich mit Laufblei.
Die Montage muss zum Angelplatz kommen und liegen bleiben.
Danach wähle ich mein Bleigewicht aus.
Die meisten Karpfen haken sich aufgrund der Schnurspannung eh selbst.


----------



## Aulanocara (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

Hi du kannst auf jeden Fall mit der Feeder Rute und nem boilie auf karpfen Fischen, würde es aber mit Partikeln oder kleinen Pellets und einem Methoed Feeder probieren.Würde dir dann auf jeden Fall deine Beste Rolle dafür empfehlen weil das ganz schön abgeht so ein 20 Pfünder mit der Feeder zu drillen


----------



## gufipanscher (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

Ein leichtes Festblei macht meiner Meinung bei vorsichtigen Bissen noch weniger Sinn! Entweder er hängt gleich oder er wird durch den wenn auch kleinen Widerstand vergrämt. 

Du wirst deine Karpfen mit Feederrute und Festblei genauso fangen wie mit einer High-End-Carp-Ausrüstung. Aber erzählt mir danach bitte nicht, dass es besser geht. Ein 30ger Schuppi ist mit der Feeder sicherlich ein tolles Erlebnis, aber das nur deshalb, weil man ständig im Drill die Angst hat den Fisch zu verlieren.....


----------



## punkarpfen (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

Na klar kann man mit einer Feederrute auf Karpfen angeln. Ich würde den Aufbau genauso, wie beim konventionellen Boilieangeln machen. Also Bremse auf/bzw. Freilauf rein und die Bisserkennung nicht über die Spitze der Feederrute, sondern über einen Swinger/Hanger.


----------



## Jaja (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

Vieleicht haben ja manache einfach nicht das nötige Kleingeld um sich etliche Tackle´s zu kaufen. Und wieso soll ich dann nicht mit Festblei und der Feeder raus gehen?? Es geht auf jeden Fall. Klar macht es keinen Sinn, denn eine Feederrute ist eigentlich für Laufmontagen gebaut zur besseren Bisserkennung. Aber ich muss mir nicht immer zu neue Ruten wenn es so genauso geht.


----------



## arno (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

Moin!
Natürlich geht das.
Warum sollte ich aber nur mit Partikeln auf Karpfen an der Feederrute gehen?
Eine Feederrute ist NICHT nur für Laufbleimontagen tauglich, siehe Schlaufenmontage!
Warum sollte ich 100 und eine Ruten ans Wasser mitschleppen, wenn doch eine feederrute alles abdeckt?
Warum sollte ich mich bei der Rute auf die Feederspitze konzentrieren?
Die ist zwar drann aber braucht ja wohl nicht beachtet zu werden.
Wenn ich auf Zander oder Hecht damit gehe, dann lege ich die Rute eben so ab, das die Spitze zum Köfi zeigt.
Das kann ich doch beim Karpfen genau so machen.
Eine Feederrute ist eben nicht NUR für Weißfisch gedacht!


----------



## Piere (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

Naja,
davon ausgehend, dass sich der Karpfen bei gespannter Schnur auch ohne Festblei  meist selbst haken wird, ergibt die  Festbleimontage für mich keinen tieferen Sinn. Klar ist natürlich, dass ich  die Bremse  so einstelle, dass der Fisch abziehen kann.
Beim Fischen kann ich natürlich den Pieper als Ablage benutzen. Daher muss ich die Rutenspitze nicht ständig unter Beobachung halten.
Der für mich große Nachteil beim schweren Festblei an der Feederrute ist, dass ich den eigentlichen Vorteil, nämlich auch den Biss einer Brasse oder einer Plötze über die Spitze zu erkennen, aufgebe, weil sich der Fisch hingelegt hat und es nicht zu einem Run gekommen ist. Das passiert auch hin und wieder beim "normalen" Karpfenangeln mit mehr oder weniger schwerem Festblei.
Fazit: Wenn ich schon mit der Feeder auf Karpfen fische, was sehr gut geht, will ich den Vorteil der Feederrute, nämlich extrem gute Bisserkennung, nicht aufgeben.


----------



## punkarpfen (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

@ Piere: Sicherlich ist die feine Bisserkennung in Verbindung mit einem kräftigen Rückrad DAS Argument für eine Feederrute. Möchte man allerdings länger (1-2 Tage) auf Karpfen ansitzen, kann man die Spitze nicht permanent im Auge haben. Dann bietet sich der typische "Boilieaufbau" an.


----------



## OnTheMove (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

Also ich angel schon seid 2 Jahren mit meinen Feederruten und einer Festbleimontage!

Geht klasse! Ich benutze die Feederuten auch nicht, als diese. Das Heist, ich angel mit den ruten wie mit Normalen Karpfenruten. Sie bieten mir auf jeden Fall die Nötige weite (wenn man sie überhaupt brauch) und das Nötige Rückrad. Und die 200€ für Karpfenruten kann ich in viele Ansitze, Sprit usw besser anlegen!

Grüße Markus


----------



## Jaja (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

Welche Feederruten fischt ihr da eigentlich so??? Sind die auch noch fein genug für Brassen und Schlei?? Oder machen die dann schon keinen Spaß mehr???


----------



## OnTheMove (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

Ich fische entweder die Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder -180g WG 4,20m Karbon Spitzen, ist aber eher meine Zweite wahl, oder die Rhino DF Specialist Heavy Feeder 4,50m 200g WG.

Da ich die Heavy Feeder Ruten sonst nur am Rhein auf Barben benutze sind für mich die auch die Meisten Satzkarpfen so bis 8 pfund auch eher witzlos, weil die Ruten einfach zu viel power haben. Da kommts halt auch mal vor das ich nach nem "fehlbiss" zufällig nen Brachsen am haken hängen habe. Ups

Von der Relation Köpergröße zu Kampfkraft gibts für mich eh keinen besseren Fisch als die Barbe! Aber im Sommer wenn eh nur die Microbarben bis 45cm beisen macht nen Karpfenansitz auch gaudi!


----------



## arno (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

Ich habe auch die Sänger Spirit 180 Gr. WG und die Spirit One in 200 Gr. Wg.
Und es macht auch Spaß damit ein 20 cm Rotauge zu fangen.


----------



## damdam05 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

Hallo,

habe nochmal eine allgemeine Frage zu der Feederrute. Brauche eure Unterstützung da Anfänger

Ich habe zu Hause ein Feederrute mit 80g Wurfgewicht. So wie ich mitbekommen habe beginnt das Angeln mit Selbsthackmontage erst ab 80g besser noch höher. Wie kann ich denn jetzt meine Feederrute zu Angeln einsetzen bzw. welche Montage ist denn die klassische? So wie ich mitbekommen habe sollte man sich eigentlich auf die Spitze konzentrieren, aber wie sieht die Montage aus?

Brauche Eure Unterstützung.

Gruß Damdam


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

Habt Dank Leute, sind ja bisher ganz interessante Meinungen rüber gekommen. 
Kann es eigentlich von Nachteil sein, beim beschriebenen fischen im Stillwasser die Rute aufrecht => / abzulegen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Piere (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

Von fast steil bis ganz steil wohl nicht.
Bei flachem Auflegen und abgesenkter Schnur vermindert sich die Gefahr der Schnurschwimmer.
Wofür aber dann eine Feederrute, außer man hat keine Karpfenruten.


----------



## Zanderfänger (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*



Piere schrieb:


> Wofür aber dann eine Feederrute, außer man hat keine Karpfenruten.


Die Postings #2 bis #28 sollten Dir darauf Aufschluss geben...


----------



## Piere (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

@Mein lieber Zanderfänger,
ich habe den Thread durchaus verfolgt. Deine schulmeisterliche Art (lies mal Nr. 2-28 durch) kannst Du Dir sparen.
Wenn Du etwas zu kritisieren hast, dann machs konkret.
Ich nehm dann gerne dazu Stellung.

Im übrigen muss ich was verpasst haben. Du wolltest doch nichts mehr schreiben|supergri|supergri


----------



## Zanderfänger (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

Danke Piere, setzen...


----------



## Piere (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

@zanderangler
das Thema ist ja jetzt schon reichlich behandelt. Fragen dürften nicht mehr offen sein.
Am Ende stellst Du die Frage, ob es sinnvoll ist, die Rute steil oder ganz steil zu stellen.
Ich denke, dass Du diese Frage nicht wirklich für Dich ernsthaft beantwortet haben willst. Du weißt das sehr gut selbst einzuschätzen.
Du willst einfach Deinen Thread am Leben halten.
Mein Ausführungen sind eigentlich auch nicht für Dich geschrieben. Es gibt genug junge Leute, für die das eine oder andere einen kleinen Informationsgehalt darstellt.
Was soll eigentlich ein Hinweis nach dem Motto "lies Dir A - Z durch, da steht alles schon drin".
Du bist halt ein kleiner Provokateur, der sich selbst ein bisschen zu wichtig zu nehmen scheint.:q:q


----------



## Zanderfänger (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

Piere, lass es bitte und sehe dich, als solcher deiner Artikulation dito obiger Ausführungen an. DANKE...


> Du bist halt ein kleiner Provokateur, der sich selbst ein bisschen zu wichtig zu nehmen scheint.:q:q





> Viele Menschen sind zu gut erzogen, um mit vollem Mund zu sprechen; aber sie haben keine Bedenken, dies mit leerem Kopf zu tun (ist zwar geklaut, aber gut)
> 
> Gruß Piere


----------



## Piere (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

@ Zanderfänger, 
Deine Postings sind nicht hilfreich. Wenn ich jemandem schreibe, er solle doch Seite A - Z durchlesen, ist das nicht besonders zielführend. Sag doch einfach konkret was Du zu bemängeln hast. Ich werde dann Stellung nehmen.
Ich glaube, dass Du gar nicht bemerkst, wenn Du die Grenze zur Beleidigung überschreitest. Das scheint wohl Dein von Dir selbst propagierter Zungenschlag zu sein.
Wie sagen die Südhessen: "Oh Karl mei Troppe"
Übersetzung@all
"Oh Karl, gib mir meine Tropfen, ich brauch sie"!
That was it with You.


----------



## OnTheMove (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

So, ein mal tief luft holen 

Aus atmen

Und der Kindergarten(für "Erwachsene") kann ein  Ende haben!


----------



## OnTheMove (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

Nun mal zum Topic (hab ich vorher ganz vergessen)

In meinen augen ist es an einem Stillgewässer nicht vorteilhaft die Ruten steil aufzusetellen, wegen dem wind der dauernd in die Schnur weht (Vibrieren der Schnur). Feine Bissanzeige ist da nicht mehr wirklich. Und über nacht hat man viel spaß mit Fledermäusen!

Ansonsten wüsste ich net viel was dagegen spricht


----------



## Piere (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

Ist auch nicht so angenehm für den Nacken dauernd den Blick gen Himmel zu richten (ist ehrlich gemeint).


----------



## Zanderfänger (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*



Piere schrieb:


> Wie sagen die Südhessen: "Oh Karl mei Troppe"


Lass es als Auswärtiger lieber. |peinlich 
Dont go me on the Nerve, otherwise I have to pull the Stoppe. Go ahead... #h


----------



## Zanderfänger (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

back on topic |wavey:


> Habt Dank Leute, sind ja bisher ganz interessante Meinungen rüber gekommen.
> Kann es eigentlich von Nachteil sein, beim beschriebenen fischen im Stillwasser die Rute aufrecht => / abzulegen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Jens0883 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Feederrute, mit Boilies auf Karpfen...*

Reicht´s langsam nicht mal??? Schreibt euch ne PN und alle sind glücklich. Ihr könnt euch streiten und der Rest kann nochmal was zum Thema lesen.
Gruss Jens


----------

